# What would happen?



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

Hey all what would happen if I mixed CLR, Lime Away, Bar Keepers Freind, and Bleach together? wouldnt that be a great combination or would it just kill me[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 22, 2005)

you would die if you breathed to much. or it may even explode. bad idea.

 rick


----------



## diggermeister (May 22, 2005)

TERRIBLE IDEA!!! 


Just a couple of breaths could *KILL*  you! [][:-][:'(][&o][] That's probably why they put on the containers, "NEVER MIX HOUSEHOLD CHEMICALS"...


----------



## Tony14 (May 22, 2005)

I almost died earlier this year from mixing bleach and vinegar together. I learned my lesson the hard way. I didn't die but it left me with burning in the lungs every time I took a breath.


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

yikes! i just had hear stories of people mixing them together anyways and that sometimes it works really well


----------



## diggermeister (May 22, 2005)

I've heard stories of people playing "Russian~ Roulette" (spelling?) too. And, That works really well; at making somebody *DEAD* [&:]


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

you guys dont like me very much, do you.........


----------



## Pettydigger (May 22, 2005)

What guys, I don't have any reason not to like you RazorsEdge, I don't even know you. I think the guys in this particular thread are trying to do is keep you from getting hurt[] I myself have mixed alot of different chemicals before, some have very bad results. Muratic acid alone is nasty to smell and will smoke giving off nasty fumes that takes your breath away! Just use your best judgement on "cleaning" your bottles if good old soap and water and steel wool and a good set of bottle brushes don't do the trick, you probably will not have much better results with all the household/non-household chemicals. Just my opinion. 

 P.S. Is RazorsEdge any way linked to being a AC/DC fan?

 Pettydigger


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 22, 2005)

[]no but you wouldnt beleive the amount of people who have asked me that question...


----------



## bearswede (May 22, 2005)

If we didn't like you, RE, we wouldn't have bothered to point out the peril along the path on which you were so determined to travel... mixing chemicals without knowledge of consequences is very much like Russian Roulette... Even seemingly natural applications or combinations can prove toxic...

 Several years ago, I wanted to eliminate the maggots that had taken over the dumpster used by my employer... I grabbed a bottle of bleach and poured it into the dumpster... A huge cloud arose into the air... Luckily, I was far enough away so that it dissipated before any damage could be done... I had created a deadly gas by mixing bleach with ammonia (the natural by-product of maggot waste)...

 Enuff said...I hope---


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 22, 2005)

sure we like any one who likes bottles, I mixed ammonia and clorox one day to clean the floor. my big tip I did something wrong was my dog started sneezing and my brain started shutting down and I had to go outside to catch my breath, Hey I thought I would clean the floor and surprise the wife, what a surprise that would have been. come home for lunch and find me dead.   I almost gave her my insurance money.
 The only reason I mixed it like that was because my dad made me do it that way when I was younger and he owned a restaurant to wash the kitchen floor. It accured to me that day, My dad was trying to kill me or fry my brain, hahaha, the brain part might be true. 
 it's jaust a bad idea to mix any thing like that.

 rick


----------



## diggermeister (May 22, 2005)

It's really not a matter of like or dislike. We Just want *everyone* to know how dangerous it can be to mix chemicals.
*ANYTHING * with chlorine (bleach) in it should be left to clean on it's own. Chlorine by itself is a potintially deadly poison. When mixed with only a very small amount of amonia, for instance, a gas is created (amonium-chloride) that will burn your lungs and can cause lifetime scaring [X(]. And, if inhaled deeply only a couple of times, it can *kill* [].
 If the bottle is stained so badly that it won't come clean; get it tumbled. 
 Right, Rick [8|]...


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 23, 2005)

be ready to get chemical burns since your mixing acids,it could permintly dmg your lungs also!
 ...take all above post for real!!!!!!,very very bad idea to mix!.....

   try using CLR and BB's........,or ask one of the guys who offer a tumbling service......


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

when people say birdshot is that the same as bbs for a bb gun? i dont understand how that system of cleaning works, either...please explain


----------



## whiskeyman (May 24, 2005)

Place a small amount of BBs or birdshot or the smaller aquarium gravels and a little soapy water in the bottle and gently swish it around and back & forth,,,,this removes lots of dirt,etc you can't always get with a brush.


----------



## IRISH (May 24, 2005)

For anyone who's interested (or thinking about mixing cleaning agents) do a google search for "elemental Chlorine" or "Chlorine gas"  as that's the stuff you will get if you mix the wrong things, not good for your health at all [] .


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 25, 2005)

right   diggermeister thats is the only way to remove stain that wont wash out

 rick


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 29, 2005)

Razor yes its the same as BB's for a BB gun,Bird shot is what you use in your shotty Bird shot/shells,but bird shot unlike BB's come in differnt sizes,and sometimes the shot is to heavy for the glass and scratching occurs on the inside.......use BB's......

  But try all of these bottle nuts "myself included..lol" tips/ideas,.........ya never know what will work!.....
  But dont mix chems.....


----------

